# Unterschied altes / neues lan kabel ( pin belegung)



## sonic1monkey (27. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ca. 20 Jahre altes lan kabel .

Nun wurde das Modem getauscht ( easy box von vodavone gegen eine andere easy box), jetzt kann der keine ip mehr zuweisen und deswegen geht das internet nicht mehr. (wlan geht)

Mit einem neuen Kabel funktioniert das wunderbar, es muss also am alten lan kabel liegen.

Problem ist das ich gerne das alte Kabel weiter nutzen will, weil das in die Wand eingearbeitet ist.

Ich habe gehört das die alten Kabel eine andere belegung der pins haben?

Hier ein Bild vom alten lan kabel
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## taks (27. November 2015)

Ein Bild von beiden Enden wäre sehr hilfreich 

Wenn du manuell auf 100MBits stellst funktioniert es auch nicht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. November 2015)

Die Pinbelegung ist bei allen Netzwerkkabeln nach TIA-568 Spec schon immer die gleiche gewesen. Das ist also nicht das Problem (es sei denn du verwendest ein Crossover-Kabel wos nicht hingehört oder andersrum). Wenn dein Kabel aber eine sehr schlechte Schirmung hat bzw. einen sehr alten CAT-Standard erfüllt bekommst du ein Problem, wenn ein neueres Modem moderne Übertragungsfrequenzen nutzt die wesentlich hochfrequenter sind als die von vor 20 Jahren (da nur so höhere Bandbreiten möglich sind). Für die hohen Frequenzen ist die Schirmung unter Umständen zu schlecht und es kommt nichts mehr hinten an.

Sieh mal ob du auf dem Kabel irgendeine Beschrifung findest. Wenn da CAT4 oder geringer drauf steht ist das sehr wahrscheinlich das Problem (weil die nur bis 20 MHz ausgelegt sind, moderne Netzwerkgeräte aber auf 100 MHz senden), dann biste gezwungen das Kabel auszutauschen.


----------



## sonic1monkey (27. November 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Ein Bild von beiden Enden wäre sehr hilfreich
> 
> Wenn du manuell auf 100MBits stellst funktioniert es auch nicht?



Wo soll man das machen?





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Pinbelegung ist bei allen Netzwerkkabeln nach TIA-568 Spec schon immer die gleiche gewesen. Das ist also nicht das Problem (es sei denn du verwendest ein Crossover-Kabel wos nicht hingehört oder andersrum). Wenn dein Kabel aber eine sehr schlechte Schirmung hat bzw. einen sehr alten CAT-Standard erfüllt bekommst du ein Problem, wenn ein neueres Modem moderne Übertragungsfrequenzen nutzt die wesentlich hochfrequenter sind als die von vor 20 Jahren (da nur so höhere Bandbreiten möglich sind). Für die hohen Frequenzen ist die Schirmung unter Umständen zu schlecht und es kommt nichts mehr hinten an.
> 
> Sieh mal ob du auf dem Kabel irgendeine Beschrifung findest. Wenn da CAT4 oder geringer drauf steht ist das sehr wahrscheinlich das Problem (weil die nur bis 20 MHz ausgelegt sind, moderne Netzwerkgeräte aber auf 100 MHz senden), dann biste gezwungen das Kabel auszutauschen.



Ist ein CAT5 Kabel


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. November 2015)

CAT5 sollte für diesen Zweck ausreichen.


----------



## taks (27. November 2015)

sonic1monkey schrieb:


> Wo soll man das machen?



In deinem neuen Router sollte das einstellbar sein. 
Kann dir leider nicht genau sagen wo da ich nicht weiss welchen du hast, aber sollte unter LAN / Netzwerk / Port-Geschwindigkeit oder etwas in die Richtung zu finden sein.


PS: Was steht denn genau bei der Netzwerkmeldung vom PC?


----------



## sonic1monkey (27. November 2015)

taks schrieb:


> In deinem neuen Router sollte das einstellbar sein.
> Kann dir leider nicht genau sagen wo da ich nicht weiss welchen du hast, aber sollte unter LAN / Netzwerk / Port-Geschwindigkeit oder etwas in die Richtung zu finden sein.



Daran kannes aber eigendlich auch nicht liegen.


Als wir noch das alte modem ( wobei so alt war das ja nicht) hatten wo alles ging.

Da haben wir nur ein Switch dazwischen gemacht wodurch das gleiche problem entstand.


Was ich noch vergessen habe, es werden daten gesendet aber keine empfangen.


----------



## sonic1monkey (28. November 2015)

kann mir jemand sagen was der unterschied der beiden Kabel ist?

Sind doch beide CAT5

Das Blaue funktioniert sofort,
 beim grauen sagt er IP kann nicht zugewiesen werden , 
laut status werden Daten gesendet aber keine empfangen, ich komme nichtmal in den router rein.


----------



## taks (28. November 2015)

sonic1monkey schrieb:


> Daran kannes aber eigendlich auch nicht liegen.



Doch.
Bei 1GBit werden alle 8 Adern genutzt, bei 100MBit nur 4.
Darum hat es vermutlich mit dem alten Router funktioniert (nur 100MBit) und mit dem Switch auch nicht (da 1GBit).

Vermutlich hat das Kabel einen Defekt.


----------



## sonic1monkey (28. November 2015)

ich habe es mal auf 10mbit gestellt in den treibern aber geht auch nicht


----------



## godless.prayer (30. November 2015)

Ich würde auch tippen, dass da eine oder mehrere Adern defekt sind. Laut Deinem Bild sollte der Stecker nach EIA/TIA 568A aufgelegt sein, er ist aber in der B Variante aufgelegt. Sollte aber kein Problem sein, da so ziemlich alle aktuellen Geräte erkennen, ob ein Crossover Kabel genutzt wird und dann den Port dementsprechend schalten... Mach mal bitte von der Belegung des anderen Steckers auch noch ein Bild, würde mich einfach mal interessieren. Und stell zum Testen mal lieber auf 100 MBit und nicht auf 10MBit, da es sein kann, dass die Easybox nur noch 100/1000 MBit unterstützt.


----------



## sonic1monkey (4. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich im Treiber auf 100mb stelle sagt er ständig im sekunden wechsel verbunden / getrennt
auf 1GB getrennt
nur auf 10mb kommt eine stabile verbindung ( auch wenn ich auf auto mache nimmt der 10mb)

Der stecker vom blauen Kabel ist glaube gleich wie das graue

Im ereigniss protokoll stagt er:
Dem Computer wurde (vom DHCP-Server) keine Adresse aus dem Netzwerk für die Netzwerkkarte mit der Netzwerkadresse 0x14DAE9077D72 zugewiesen. 
Fehler: 0x79. Der Computer versucht, weiterhin selbständig eine Adresse vom Netzwerkadressserver (DHCP-Server) abzurufen.


Wir hatten davor an der alten easy box 904  einen switch dazwischen gemacht da kam der gleiche feher das IP Configuration falsch ist.
Jetzt habe wird eine 803


----------



## godless.prayer (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich meinte, dass ich ein Bild von beiden Enden des grauen Kabels sehen möchte  

Dass es mit 10Mbit funktioniert, deutet irgendwie schon drauf hin, dass es ein Kontaktproblem/Verbindungsproblem ist.


----------



## sonic1monkey (4. Dezember 2015)

jetzt das andere ende ^^


----------

